# anyone headed out today?



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I'm thinking about heading out at noon and doing a little rooster hunting around sask. or audobon. Anyone gonna be out?


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Didn't go, wind too strong for my liking and I had to get some stuff done around the office.

Anybody gonna be out tommorrow. I fear the public land will get pounded...opener of non-res season and all...


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Was out this weekend, it was tough hunting with all the standing corn and the normally walkable slough bottoms full of water, but I gave it the old college try. 2 birds and wet socks. Late season this year will be MUCH better.


----------

